# Bala shark behavior



## saddison

I have had my bala sharks for quite some time now. They are around 1.5 years old.
They have developed a weird habit, and was wondering if someone would be able to help me...
They will swim to one panel of glass and just swim up and down it, with their nose touching it, for hours. Not moving for anything.. 
Why would they be doing this? Should I be worried?


----------



## archer772

I am not sure if this is it or not but Bala Sharks should really be in a 6 foot tank, and I believe you have a 30 gallon correct.


----------



## Dino

These fish come from rivers in Asia.
As riverine fish, they are not used to having barriers blocking their ability to move forward.
How large of a tank are they in?
How large are the fish?
Is the amount of light brighter on one side of the tank or the other?

At this point, I would not worry about it too much.


----------



## saddison

currently, they are in a 30 gallon tank. I am looking for a longer 50 gallon tank to move them into before september.
They are currently.. 4 inches and 3.5 inches, just little gaffers.
the light is pretty even on both sides of the tank, and the side they are swimming against is the side closest to the wall.


----------



## eaglesfan3711

I have the same problem. My neighbor had a bala shark for a year and a half in a 29g tank. Unlike yours however, he has gotten huge!! About 12in. He gave it to me to give ti a better home. I put it in my 55g but it hasn't changed. He still skims up and down the sides of the tank.


----------



## saddison

Hello Eaglesfan,
Could it possibly be because they are in too small of tanks?
Is your Bala shark in a 4 foot tank? or a tall tank?
I read online that they need a RECOMMENDED size of a 6' tank to be happy..
Do you think that owuld be part of it?


----------



## Nature neil

I have seen this with bala sharks even in very large tanks.
The best thing you can do for them is create a fairly strong current in the tank Ideally with an external filter and spray bar set just below the surface as this will circulate the water and simulate a strong river current which is what the bala sharks are used to swimming against. Once the current is established they should just hang in mid water facing into the current.
good luck 
Neil
www.bombina.co.uk


----------



## saddison

Wouldn't that throw off the rest of the fish?

I will be getting a Fluval 404 filter with my 75 gallon.. Will that filter create a current?


----------



## eaglesfan3711

THats my problem too. He is the only one that has trouble with a slower current. I have tetras, barbs, and danios that are meant to be in slower moving streams. My filter gives off a pretty decent current so it balances out between faster and slower moving streams.

My tank is a standard 55g. I'm not quite sure the length, but its gotta be close to 6ft.


----------



## susankat

A standard 55 gal is only 48 inches, when talking about a 6 foot tank your looking at at least 125gal.


----------



## mitcore

I currently have a bala shark in a 4ft com tank and it is doing just fine, 
some fish will grow to the size of the tank
for example, i had 3 bala sharks in a 3ft and they stayed small for mths on end once i transfered them to a 4 ft they grew, now my big fellow has stopped growing because it has grown to the size of this tank 
just keep this in mind, we all go on stats with fish but sometimes they prove to be wrong


----------



## susankat

They don't grow to the size of tank then stop growing, they might in body size but the insides keep growing and stunts the fish which shortens their lifespan. A true fishkeeper will make sure the tank fits the fish and balas need at least a min. of 300 gals + to grow to their full potential.


----------



## Ang

susankat said:


> A standard 55 gal is only 48 inches, when talking about a 6 foot tank your looking at at least 125gal.


Hi, I have a 180g its 6ft. I also have 2 bala sharks, 1 red tail and rainbow shark who have weirdly paired off male and female siamese ff who have also paired off, 2 female and 2 male angel fish also paired and about 15 mixed guppies, been in there for long time now and all get on. Temp, water parameters are level, they have a tonic every 6 months to clear any unwanted bacteria. I have an external filter throws string current and air bubbles quite strong, that sits in opposite side of the outlet for filter, the bala sharks stay around that side of the outlet its strong and they circle, it's what they do in the wild and if you look at the behaviour of all sharks they do same things, this behaviour is yes they love the current but it's also feeding and mating, large sharks do it in the wild were there is no boundaries if you watch them its perfectly timed and not erratic behaviour, just how they are, annoying but hey ho lol


----------

